# 2008 21Rsle



## kmagoo

For sale is a well cared for Outback 21RSle. Everything works. Original owner. Can sleep 8. Stored every winter, never seen snow. Price includes Equalizer anti-sway, load-leveling hitch. Capitol Region upstate NY. $8,999.


----------

